# My band is looking for a pro graphic designer



## Underworld (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Folks,


So my band's new album is coming soon. We were supposed to work with someone for the album artwork, but the deal felt thru. So we are looking for a semi-pro or pro graphic designer to :

-design and create the front cover artwork
-work a little bit on our logo
-design all the paperwork for the album (cd cover, back pannel, 8 pages booklet)
-create a t-shirt design based on the cover artwork

Artwork would mostly be drawings as we already have a firm idea of what we want. The designer must agree to work with our ideas (so no "my way or no way"). 

So I am listening to your suggestions! HELP!


EDIT : willing to pay good money, of course!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Sep 4, 2012)

Ehh, you might want to be a bit more detailed about the style and all, makes finding an artist a hell lot easier. I could suggest Chris Moyen but what if it turns out you're not into drawings of goats killing Jesus and raping nuns?


----------



## Underworld (Sep 4, 2012)

UnderTheSign said:


> Ehh, you might want to be a bit more detailed about the style and all, makes finding an artist a hell lot easier. I could suggest Chris Moyen but what if it turns out you're not into drawings of goats killing Jesus and raping nuns?


 

You're right, this guy might be a bit too much! 

Well, the basic idea was was a scene taking place at the edge of hells, where some souls, dead peoples and creatures are fighting to catch a ray of light coming from above. Nothing too brutal, but a dark scenery nonetheless.


----------



## Ashahalasin (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd recommend:

Christopher Horst
Music & Art of Horst
Remy C.
HEADSPLIT DESIGN : The Art of Remy C. - Artworks, Illustrations, CD covers, shirt designs etc...
Gragoth
Logos design for metal bands and musicians - CD Covers - Layouts - T-shirt designs - Web design - Blogs - flyers - metal logo artist


----------



## theo (Sep 6, 2012)

Franco illustrations is great. He did my logo for me


----------



## Trespass (Sep 7, 2012)

Underworld said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> So my band's new album is coming soon. We were supposed to work with someone for the album artwork, but the deal felt thru. So we are looking for a semi-pro or pro graphic designer to :
> ...



Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## theo (Sep 7, 2012)

I paid $150 Australian for my logo


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 7, 2012)

Maybe try Ken Sarafin?




He did the art for the latest Catalepsy album:








Some of his latest work.

His site


----------

